# can I clean my beard??



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Bought a one piece, human hair beard that attaches with spirit gum. I know I can reuse it, but can I take the old spirit gum off, or do I just keep it on and reglue over the old glue? Its kinda crusty..


----------



## Akion-Totocha (Oct 10, 2011)

Try picking off as much of the spirit gum as you can, and then use acetone or rubbing alcohol, but gently wash the beard and condition it properly with regular hair conditioner.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I say say let it grow.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I say say let it grow.


 :laugheton:


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

haha, "can I clean my beard??" Debbie then asked.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Guys...GUYS....don't shame me for my thrill of new-found beard ownership!! My husband told me I looked like King Tut (Victor Buono) in Batman. I punched him.
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...&sa=X&ei=jOiSToLeEYLq0gHVubkJ&ved=0CEQQ9QEwBA


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

lol...have your awesome neighbors seen you like this, just wondering??


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

No, FE. hubby and I now have The Power to make them run in the house whenever we pull in to the driveway. It's A Good Thing! 

"Everything is proceeding exactly as I have planned.."
-Lord Sideous


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

debbie5 said:


> Guys...GUYS....don't shame me for my thrill of new-found beard ownership!! My husband told me I looked like King Tut (Victor Buono) in Batman. I punched him.
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...&sa=X&ei=jOiSToLeEYLq0gHVubkJ&ved=0CEQQ9QEwBA


"I punched him", hee hee snort...


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Please wash, care for and feed your new beard. Having a beard is a big responsibility, just like having any other loving pet. Never forget to change its litter box. Improper beard care can lead to bad odors, moderate irritation, bugs, big sideburns, leprosy, death, bear mauling, unfavorable stool softening, lawsuits, minor discomfort, murder, and can even hold roving bands of brigands or highwaymen...:googly:


----------

